# emerge sync

## C1REX

Przestało mi działać emerge sync

Ustawienie np.

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.pl/gentoo-portage" 

w /etc/make.conf nie pomaga. 

```

root@C1REX c1rex # emerge sync

>>> starting rsync with rsync://130.230.54.100/gentoo-portage...

>>> checking server timestamp ...

rsync: failed to connect to 130.230.54.100: Connection timed out

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(88)

>>> retry ...

>>> Starting retry 1 of 3 with rsync://131.254.254.10/gentoo-portage

>>> checking server timestamp ...

rsync: failed to connect to 131.254.254.10: Connection timed out

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(88)

>>> retry ...

>>> Starting retry 2 of 3 with rsync://134.68.220.73/gentoo-portage

>>> checking server timestamp ...

rsync: failed to connect to 134.68.220.73: Connection timed out

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(88)

>>> retry ...

>>> Starting retry 3 of 3 with rsync://134.68.220.74/gentoo-portage

>>> checking server timestamp ...

rsync: failed to connect to 134.68.220.74: Connection timed out

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(88)

!!! Rsync has not successfully finished. It is recommended that you keep

!!! trying or that you use the 'emerge-webrsync' option if you are unable

!!! to use rsync due to firewall or other restrictions. This should be a

!!! temporary problem unless complications exist with your network

!!! (and possibly your system's filesystem) configuration.

root@C1REX c1rex #

```

Wcześniej oczywiście działało. Macie jakieś pomysły?

----------

## badzio

tez mialem kiedys taki blad. pomoglo znalezienie mirror'a za pomoca mirror-select

choc pomoglo nie do konca, gdyz co prawda emerge laczy sie z serwerem, ale najpierw raz lub dwa pokazuja sie errory jak u Ciebie - a za trzecim razem idzie ok

----------

## fallow

a mi sie jakos spodobalo sciaganie aktualnego snapshot`a i pozniej aktualizacja "recznie" o ile mozna to tak nazwac,  jest kilkakrotnie szybciej...

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## C1REX

Problem rozwiązany. Okazało się, że admin-buła przez przypadek zablokował kilka usług. Napisałem maila z komunikatami jaki mi wywala przy próbie połączenia i jest już dobrze. Pozdrawiam.

p.s. Możesz fallow wyjaśnić jak wygląda owo uaktualnienie ze snapshot'a?

----------

## bacouch

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> p.s. Możesz fallow wyjaśnić jak wygląda owo uaktualnienie ze snapshot'a?

 

```
emerge-webrsync
```

Zamiast z rsync, sciaga najnowszy snapshot z mirror/snapshots.

----------

